# Stableford - Joke !



## User101 (Jul 14, 2018)

Someone battles away for 18 holes, scores 33 points, playing partner only manages to finish 17 holes, scores 35 points.

The game is about 18 holes from memory.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 14, 2018)

Cabby
Your continuous put down of the stableford format are becoming tiresome.
We know your views, you donâ€™t have to keep reminding us .

Now do change the record , thereâ€™s a good chap.ðŸ‘


----------



## User101 (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm opening a debate on how this format brings anything to the game.

How can someone who only finishes 17 holes, be better than someone who plays 18 holes, if you can't add to the debate, then step aside and allow others.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2018)

We have had the debate plenty of times and you have ignored what people have posted so why bother having it again 

You donâ€™t like or agree on Stableford - excellent donâ€™t play them then but the governing bodies will still use the format to work out your Handicap


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 14, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I'm opening a debate on how this format brings anything to the game.

How can someone who only finishes 17 holes, be better than someone who plays 18 holes, if you can't add to the debate, then step aside and allow others.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Iâ€™ll take this one guys. 

Some of of us started off 28 or even higher handicaps, we didnâ€™t all start as a scratch golfer like yourself (I presume). 

It is a format that allows people to feel to feel like they have a chance when they start out, i people joined their mates all of letâ€™s say 18 and proceeded to finish 40 shots behind, would they have tried again? Doubtful. But if they finished say 10 points behind having had a few encouraging holes, theyâ€™d likely try again. 

If you are so against stableford. Donâ€™t play it. Iâ€™m not a fan of Love Island, so guess what. I donâ€™t watch it.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 14, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I'm opening a debate on how this format brings anything to the game.

How can someone who only finishes 17 holes, be better than someone who plays 18 holes, if you can't add to the debate, then step aside and allow others.
		
Click to expand...

We donâ€™t need a mass debate on this subject, itâ€™s a format of golf that many play week in week out. 
We get it that itâ€™s not your bag, but let others enjoy what they get from the game.


----------



## User101 (Jul 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We have had the debate plenty of times and you have ignored what people have posted so why bother having it again 

You donâ€™t like or agree on Stableford - excellent donâ€™t play them then but the governing bodies will still use the format to work out your Handicap
		
Click to expand...

This is not about handicap, it's about the fact that a player only finishes 17 holes yet scores better than someone who finishes 18 holes, again, how can that be right, the game is played over 18 from memory, it's a bit like folk telling you your score after 9 holes...eh ? The game is over 18 not 9.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 14, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Ok Iâ€™ll take this one guys. 

Some of of us started off 28 or even higher handicaps, we didnâ€™t all start as a scratch golfer like yourself (I presume). 

It is a format that allows people to feel to feel like they have a chance when they start out, i people joined their mates all of letâ€™s say 18 and proceeded to finish 40 shots behind, would they have tried again? Doubtful. But if they finished say 10 points behind having had a few encouraging holes, theyâ€™d likely try again. 

If you are so against stableford. Donâ€™t play it. *Iâ€™m not a fan of Love Island, so guess what. I donâ€™t watch it.*

Click to expand...



Well I am. It's the only chance I get to see a 6 pack since mine upped and left me


----------



## User101 (Jul 14, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Ok Iâ€™ll take this one guys. 

Some of of us started off 28 or even higher handicaps, we didnâ€™t all start as a scratch golfer like yourself (I presume). 

It is a format that allows people to feel to feel like they have a chance when they start out, i people joined their mates all of letâ€™s say 18 and proceeded to finish 40 shots behind, would they have tried again? Doubtful. But if they finished say 10 points behind having had a few encouraging holes, theyâ€™d likely try again. 

If you are so against stableford. Donâ€™t play it. Iâ€™m not a fan of Love Island, so guess what. I donâ€™t watch it.
		
Click to expand...


I get the, if you don't like it don't play it, fair enough but if that's the only comp on that day, guess you gotta suck it up. 

The point of letting people feel they have a chance....isn't that why they have a handicap in the first place ? 

Here's another question, which I'm sure i've asked before, why is it such a popular format in England yet rarely used by clubs in Scotland ?


----------



## jusme (Jul 14, 2018)

It's clearly not for you OP......but given I play in a roll up of around 16 players and have done for years....don't their views (and many others I dare suspect) matter? They all love the format and enjoy playing golf within it. 

It is beyond me that anyone can say something doesn't matter, isn't important etc etc because it isn't to them. The world is bigger than one person's view/opinion on anything. If others enjoy, and clearly thousands if not hundreds of thousands, enjoy this format of golf then it's more than worth it. What it brings is enjoyment for them. Enjoyment alone is enough of a reason for thousands 

You won't agree, however just because you don't doesn't make your opinion any more or any less important than mine. Your not right, nor wrong, neither am I. It's something a lot of people struggle with


----------



## Captainron (Jul 14, 2018)

Cabby said:



			This is not about handicap, it's about the fact that a player only finishes 17 holes yet scores better than someone who finishes 18 holes, again, how can that be right, the game is played over 18 from memory, it's a bit like folk telling you your score after 9 holes...eh ? The game is over 18 not 9.
		
Click to expand...

I like stableford because you can have a blow out and still compete.


----------



## User101 (Jul 14, 2018)

jusme said:



			It's clearly not for you OP......but given I play in a roll up of around 16 players and have done for years....don't their views (and many others I dare suspect) matter? They all love the format and enjoy playing golf within it. 

It is beyond me that anyone can say something doesn't matter, isn't important etc etc because it isn't to them. The world is bigger than one person's view/opinion on anything. If others enjoy, and clearly thousands if not hundreds of thousands, enjoy this format of golf then it's more than worth it. What it brings is enjoyment for them. Enjoyment alone is enough of a reason for thousands 

You won't agree, however just because you don't doesn't make your opinion any more or any less important than mine. Your not right, nor wrong, neither am I. It's something a lot of people struggle with
		
Click to expand...


I'm asking the question, golf in strokeplay/medal call it what you want, is over 18 holes which I think we all agree on, so how can it be that a player who only finishes 17 be placed above someone who played 18. 

Jean Van de Velde would be an Open Champion if the game was over 17 holes.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 14, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			[/B]

Well I am. It's the only chance I get to see a 6 pack since mine upped and left me

Click to expand...

If I were to watch it, Iâ€™m not sure Iâ€™d be concentrating on the physique of the fellas mate.......


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 14, 2018)

Captainron said:



			I like stableford because you can have a blow out and still compete.
		
Click to expand...

This is why lots of people like it. It's a friendly format that encourages people.

Don't like, don't play.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 14, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I get the, if you don't like it don't play it, fair enough but if that's the only comp on that day, guess you gotta suck it up. 

The point of letting people feel they have a chance....isn't that why they have a handicap in the first place ? 

Here's another question, which I'm sure i've asked before, why is it such a popular format in England yet rarely used by clubs in Scotland ?
		
Click to expand...

Players donâ€™t get a handicap as soon as they roll up to a course for the first time. Iâ€™d imagine there are quite a few players who only play sociably. Thatâ€™s where stableford is ideal. 

As to the the difference between Scotland and England, no idea. But I know Iâ€™d not be playing if Iâ€™d only ever been introduced to medal scoring.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 14, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			If I were to watch it, Iâ€™m not sure Iâ€™d be concentrating on the physique of the fellas mate.......
		
Click to expand...

But the fairer sex do frequent this forum and rightly so and therefore I was not going to comment on what I would rather look at:thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 14, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I'm asking the question, golf in strokeplay/medal call it what you want, is over 18 holes which I think we all agree on, so how can it be that a player who only finishes 17 be placed above someone who played 18. 

Jean Van de Velde would be an Open Champion if the game was over 17 holes.
		
Click to expand...

Luckily for Paul Lawrie the Open is strokeplay / medal &#128513;. Stableford was specifically designed by nice Mr Stableford for us amateurs who didn't want such a tough format. I'm sure your club has plenty of strokeplay comps, Stableford is a nice relief for mid to higher handicappers.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2018)

Stableford is just a different scoring format - itâ€™s still played over 18 , itâ€™s still golf , you still play tbe same shots , it can be a more agressive way of playing , it can be more enjoyable way of playing , itâ€™s also a quicker way of playing and a less stressful way of playing 

We play the game as a hobby , for fun and for enjoyment , we arenâ€™t all playing it as a serious sport

Matchplay can also be played not playing all 18 holes

But you arenâ€™t going to get any different answers from the last time you posted this thread

Are you the Scottish relative of Delc ? What do you think about bigger holes


----------



## shortgame (Jul 14, 2018)

The search function can be your friend if you're struggling to recall all the recent mass threads on the same topic 
:thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 14, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Luckily for Paul Lawrie the Open is strokeplay / medal &#128513;. Stableford was specifically designed by nice Mr Stableford for us amateurs who didn't want such a tough format. I'm sure your club has plenty of strokeplay comps, Stableford is a nice relief for mid to higher handicappers.
		
Click to expand...

Doctor Stableford actually


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 14, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			But the fairer sex do frequent this forum and rightly so and therefore I was not going to comment on what I would rather look at:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Im gonna hope that everyone can see sense and accept that the people on said shows know exactly why theyâ€™re their and why the viewers (of which Iâ€™m not one) watch it. 

Now whereâ€™s my shovel....


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I'm asking the question, golf in strokeplay/medal call it what you want, is over 18 holes which I think we all agree on, so how can it be that a player who only finishes 17 be placed above someone who played 18. 

Jean Van de Velde would be an Open Champion if the game was over 17 holes.
		
Click to expand...

Because benefited more points in those 17 holes than the other guy did from 18.
It's quite a simple concept.
I could have a No score on 9 holes and nett Eagle the other 9 so scoring 36 points.
You may score on all 18 holes but only come in with 35.
Therefore, ACCORDING TO THE RULES AND THE FORMAT, I win.....
See....really easy to grasp isn't it.


----------



## User101 (Jul 14, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Don't like, don't play.
		
Click to expand...

This is not about liking or not liking the format.



Papas1982 said:



			Players donâ€™t get a handicap as soon as they roll up to a course for the first time. Iâ€™d imagine there are quite a few players who only play sociably. Thatâ€™s where stableford is ideal. 

.
		
Click to expand...


If someone doesn't have a handicap, how do they receive shots on specific holes ??/ That is one I'd really like to know. 



Liverpoolphil said:



			Stableford is just a different scoring format - itâ€™s still played over 18 , itâ€™s still golf , you still play tbe same shots , it can be a more agressive way of playing , it can be more enjoyable way of playing , itâ€™s also a quicker way of playing and a less stressful way of playing
		
Click to expand...


How is it quicker ? How is it more aggressive ? How is it less stressful ??


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 14, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Doctor Stableford actually 

Click to expand...

I'm not a fan of work titles outside of work so I'll stick to nice Mr Stableford &#128540;&#128540;


----------



## Val (Jul 14, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I'm asking the question, golf in strokeplay/medal call it what you want, is over 18 holes which I think we all agree on, so how can it be that a player who only finishes 17 be placed above someone who played 18. 

Jean Van de Velde would be an Open Champion if the game was over 17 holes.
		
Click to expand...

He wouldn't because the score is taken over 18 holes as it was with your man who only competed 17


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2018)

It's a format that ain't going away so the OP has a choice. Don't enter the comp if you don't like the format or suck it up and get on with it. It's one that I feel is more inclusive for many club members, especially some of the older ones who may (current conditions notwithstanding) struggle off the white tees and many handicap golfers can throw a horror hole that ruins any chance of remaining competitive in the competition. At least stableford gives you a chance to recover and keep going.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 14, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Someone battles away for 18 holes, scores 33 points, playing partner only manages to finish 17 holes, scores 35 points.

The game is about 18 holes from memory.
		
Click to expand...

But both players HAVE played 18 holes I suspect, he just didn't score on the 18th


----------



## User101 (Jul 14, 2018)

chrisd said:



			But both players HAVE played 18 holes I suspect, he just didn't score on the 18th
		
Click to expand...


Nope, he pulled a drive in to the trees, played his second shot then picked up, yet it seems it's hunky dory to just pick up in a competition and still be placed higher than someone who played and holes out at all 18 holes, bizzare I know but strangely true.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 14, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I'm asking the question, golf in strokeplay/medal call it what you want, is over 18 holes which I think we all agree on, so how can it be that a player who only finishes 17 be placed above someone who played 18. 

Jean Van de Velde would be an Open Champion if the game was over 17 holes.
		
Click to expand...

you play 18 in both formats - end of.


----------



## DaveR (Jul 14, 2018)

Just ignore him.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 14, 2018)

I do think cabby has a point. Itâ€™s a format favoured by most clubs in England because some golfers are scared of medal play  participation tends to be higher.... â€˜but at my club etc etcâ€™ on the whole this is true. It is a comfort blanket and doesnâ€™t encourage improvement IMO. Iâ€™d rather play a medal, but as cabby says you play the comp that is on.


----------



## User101 (Jul 14, 2018)

DaveR said:



			Just ignore him.
		
Click to expand...

Move along then if you've nothing to add.


----------



## User101 (Jul 14, 2018)

therod said:



			I do think cabby has a point. Itâ€™s a format favoured by most clubs in England because some golfers are scared of medal play  participation tends to be higher.... â€˜but at my club etc etcâ€™ on the whole this is true. It is a comfort blanket and doesnâ€™t encourage improvement IMO. Iâ€™d rather play a medal, but as cabby says you play the comp that is on.
		
Click to expand...


Comfort blanket, brilliant !

I've been saying all along it doesn't encourage improvement.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 14, 2018)

therod said:



			I do think cabby has a point. Itâ€™s a format favoured by most clubs in England because some golfers are scared of medal play  participation tends to be higher.... â€˜but at my club etc etcâ€™ on the whole this is true. It is a comfort blanket and doesnâ€™t encourage improvement IMO. Iâ€™d rather play a medal, but as cabby says you play the comp that is on.
		
Click to expand...

Not all time I must add, Golf can be fun.....but for board comps etc


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 14, 2018)

You score points,  if you canâ€™t make points you pick up. Dead simple. 
Either way you can still put the gross score down over 18 holes. If you canâ€™t score any points your partners wonâ€™t like you if you insist on putting out for fook all. 

I view medals as Stablefords as I know my handicap is based on it. I couldnâ€™t care about winning a comp and a poxy voucher. Iâ€™ll NR a hole if I canâ€™t be bothered.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jul 14, 2018)

Presumably dead against matchplay too where someone could score significantly lower than the other person but still lose as they did it on the wrong holes?


----------



## Jensen (Jul 14, 2018)

Shows you're a sore loser, partner scored more points than you AND played Les holes &#128539;


----------



## Jensen (Jul 14, 2018)

...he might well be called Les, but still played less holes &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 14, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Someone battles away for 18 holes, scores 33 points, playing partner only manages to finish 17 holes, scores 35 points.

The game is about 18 holes from memory.
		
Click to expand...

Because itâ€™s allowed under the rules of golf.

32-1/2 Omitting Holes in Bogey, Par or Stableford Competition
Q.In a bogey, par or Stableford competition, may a player omit, for example, two holes for the round and return a score for 16 holes?

A.Yes. Under Rule 32-1a, any hole for which a competitor makes no return in a bogey or par competition is regarded as a loss. Under Rule 32-1b, if no score is returned on a hole in a Stableford competition, the competitor scores no points for that hole.


----------



## brendy (Jul 14, 2018)

The difference between stroke and points to me is that stroke is over 18 compulsary and continuous chances to improve OR destroy a good score. Stableford is 18 individual chances to only improve your score. 
Example, Castlerock on Thursday, guy only finished 16 holes and had 45 points, it's a stableford comp so winner winner chicken dinner, it'll annoy a lot of fellas but heyvho, thems the conditions of the comp and enter at your own peril. If it was stroke I'd suspect 4 or 5 under nett would have won.


----------



## DaveR (Jul 14, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Move along then if you've nothing to add.
		
Click to expand...

Continue ignoring him......same old same old.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 14, 2018)

I don't like stableford either so I don't play them. Works for me.

Medal play at weekends in general with Stableford comps off yellows on a wednesday so all is good as far as I'm concerned.

Nothing against them as such, just not my cup off tea.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2018)

We have a mixture of stroke and stableford board events. Very happy with the mix. For me, cliche as it is, it's about taking one shot at a time and not compounding one bad shot with another and seeing what I score at the end. I hate no scoring on a hole in stableford. It means I've had a horror, not used my shot effectively and not thought or played cleverly. When I play I don't really differentiate between formats and know my score anyway as I'm going round


----------



## shortgame (Jul 14, 2018)

Stableford has it's place but not my favourite format

Getting dejavu in here...


----------



## chrisd (Jul 14, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Move along then if you've nothing to add.
		
Click to expand...

He has added Cabby, that's his opinion and he's entitled to express it


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 14, 2018)

Stableford was developed because so many golfers at Wallasey were tearing up cards after a few holes due to the inability to play into the strong winds on long par 4s and Dr Stableford wanted golfers to enjoy the game more.

What is the point of playing if the majority don't enjoy it. There would be fewer golfers, fewer courses and it would be a more elitist game than it is due to cost. 

Players have to start somewhere and juniors, particularly, can be up and down. Encourage, don't beat them up at the start.


----------



## Fish (Jul 14, 2018)

None of our board comps are stableford, which I agree with, itâ€™s a more fun/social format, hence why itâ€™s played at almost all meets as itâ€™s a leveller allowing everyone to enjoy themselves and feel more inclusive without undue pressure. 

I also think the format does encorouge improvement, I will be more aggressive taking on the course more trying to hit more greens in regulation whereas in stroke play Iâ€™ll play more within myself and play more calculated shots short of the green and hazards if itâ€™s a long tight hole then look to chip close for a single putt par or bogey at worse, so in stableford Iâ€™ll play more risk & reward and if it doesnâ€™t work, I donâ€™t score, pick up & move on, Iâ€™ve still played the hole, but a couple of 3 pointers later will give me that hole back. 

Thereâ€™s a place for it within the framework of club golf, it shouldnâ€™t be used for major club comps but for more social comps itâ€™s a very good format to give confidence to those new to the game and when itâ€™s a Proâ€™s/Captains/Charity day etc.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 14, 2018)

Its just Cabby being obtuse again. 

He may as well have asked how come a player can win a matchplay contest by only completing 16 holes - whereas the losing player completed all 18. Stableford is merely a variation on a basic theme of smacking a ball across a field into a hole. Some like it, some don't. Theres nothing more to say really ...


----------



## louise_a (Jul 14, 2018)

I prefer medals to Stableford, but I do see its attractions, and for myself I would rather be stuck behind a beginner in a stableford where they can  pick up when they cant score rather than be thrashing around for many shots in a medal.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 14, 2018)

Although I havenâ€™t read all the posts in the thread - I prefer to play Stableford but would concede it is a format less arduous than Medal.

But as I play golf for enjoyment and not a living first and foremost, and also enter more than my fair share of both formats then when my club runs a Stableford I donâ€™t lose any sleep over it.

At the he end of the day your score is based on all 18 holes irrespective if you finish all 18 or not. 

The player who blobs one hole and scores 35 might just be gutted that their blob has cost him / her a potential 37 or 38 as I donâ€™t imagine he / she set out to blob it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 14, 2018)

backwoodsman said:



			Its just Cabby being obtuse again. 

He may as well have asked how come a player can win a matchplay contest by only completing 16 holes - whereas the losing player completed all 18. Stableford is merely a variation on a basic theme of smacking a ball across a field into a hole. Some like it, some don't. Theres nothing more to say really ...
		
Click to expand...

Can we just change his user name to thrush... 

Most obvious troll Iâ€™ve seen on any forum


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 14, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Someone battles away for 18 holes, scores 33 points, playing partner only manages to finish 17 holes, scores 35 points.

The game is about 18 holes from memory.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think that matchplay should be banned then?


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 14, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I get the, if you don't like it don't play it, fair enough but if that's the only comp on that day, guess you gotta suck it up. 

The point of letting people feel they have a chance....isn't that why they have a handicap in the first place ? 

Here's another question, which I'm sure i've asked before, *why is it such a popular format in England yet rarely used by clubs in Scotland ?*

Click to expand...

I don't know is the honest answer (maybe as it was invented at Wallasey?) but this comment comes quite a lot from some of us Scots and does come across as quite chippy which doesn't help the discussion from the off IMO (i.e. I only play Medal so my handicap is better than yours).

My club has very, very few stableford comps at weekend (midweek is stableford but I play about 1 a year) so it is a bit of a fallacy also.

To me it depends on how you view the game of golf, are you competing to win a comp or are you competing against yourself?  I'm firmly in the latter camp so every time I tee off (regardless of format) I'm trying to score the lowest I can so Stableford or Medal are, or would be, no different to me in terms of comps.

For society/opens etc can see why it is used as it can (not always mind) be quicker and also gives more folk a chance to win as blow ups can be covered up.


----------



## Dasit (Jul 14, 2018)

Stableford is great for a swindle

usually have side bets galore, play better ball if in 4s or skins in 3s

Winner takes the cash and buys the drinks, usually a tale or too of being on 37 points with 2 holes left and blowing it... plenty of excitement very rare to finish on 16 or 17 and win


When it comes to competitions medals all the way... can you still hold a golf club when it matters coming down the stretch


----------



## Crow (Jul 14, 2018)

*Medal - Joke!*

Someone pitty-pats it round for 18 holes, scores 95 gross, playing partner on same handicap plays heroic golf but ends up losing ball on one hole and NRs, finishes 17 holes, but scores 70 gross for those 17.

Pitty-pat player wins, joke.

(Just another angle on this riveting debate )


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 14, 2018)

Crow said:



*Medal - Joke!*

Someone pitty-pats it round for 18 holes, scores 95 gross, playing partner on same handicap plays heroic golf but ends up losing ball on one hole and NRs, finishes 17 holes, but scores 70 gross for those 17.

Pitty-pat player wins, joke.

(Just another angle on this riveting debate )
		
Click to expand...

Then said heroic golfer should reload on the hole where he lost his ball and try again. 

That, to me, is the real test and l speak as one who is now once again a high handicap hacker. 

Even if playing on my own it would never occur to me to keep my score in Stableford format.

Might be an age thing but I am with  Cabby on this.


----------



## CliveW (Jul 15, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Here's another question, which I'm sure i've asked before, why is it such a popular format in England yet rarely used by clubs in Scotland ?
		
Click to expand...

I would disagree there. Looking at our fixture list for July, we have 12 Stableford competitions.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## JamesR (Jul 15, 2018)

Itâ€™s a ridiculous format.
Today I shot 73, 1 over par, and got 40 points, which is 4 under.
As I was playing off 5 that seems to be perfectly correct.
Crazy


----------



## Slab (Jul 15, 2018)

Medal is all about playing the 'safe' game, taking the easy option and playing within yourself to eliminate any big scoring holes
Stableford invites pushing your limits and usually leads to more exciting (sometimes even careless) play

Both are played (& scores taken) over 18 holes or multiples thereof 

I like both


If anything Greensomes is the joke format (a bit like a scramble)


----------



## Chisteve (Jul 15, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Shows you're a sore loser, partner scored more points than you AND played Les holes &#128539;
		
Click to expand...

Spot on &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 15, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Shows you're a sore loser, partner scored more points than you AND played Les holes &#128539;
		
Click to expand...

Lol so true.. I think the guy should have carried on playing .. not picked up got like an 11 just to piss cabby off further


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 15, 2018)

I like both formats, however stableford is the quicker format as players can pick up once they cant score on that hole and thus help to keep the round down to a reasonable time.
Whats so wrong with that?


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2018)

It is just a different game. Think of it that way: Normal stroke play means you have to play 18 holes and add up all your shots. Stableford means you have 18 opportunities to make points. Opportunity being the operative word here. If you blob a hole, you wasted that opportunity. Done. You can't redeem yourself by 'saving' a triple bogey with a briliant putt. Move on. 

I hate nothing more than players who insist on hitting their third provisional ball or fourth putt for a 10 in a Stableford game. When you can't score any more points on a hole you pick up and move on. Especially when there are already others waiting to play that hole (which at least at our place is ususally the case in a comp)


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 15, 2018)

Cabby said:



			...
Jean Van de Velde would be an Open Champion if the game was over 17 holes.
		
Click to expand...

Twaddle!  Yet again!

Just don't play Stableford comps if you dislike it that much, but...
a) If you DO play a Stableford comp, don't complain about the format!
b) Recognise it's how your handicap is maintained - and the same, effectively, applies worldwide

And, my view, recognise that your Golf would be very much more expensive without Stableford scoring!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 15, 2018)

I have always considered Stableford as a diluted form of golf to keep poorer players interested. Scrambles dilutes it even further.

Medal play/match play singles/foursomes is what it is all about. May even include bogey in that.


----------



## The Fader (Jul 15, 2018)

To throw a slighly different angle into the debate.

Is it also "crazy" that the winner of most club medal competitions does not have the lowest score................ until handicaps are taken into account.  Should we also remove handicaps from the game so the best player on the day is rewarded with the win?

Perhaps the OP should only play scratch medal events?

I enjoy all forms of the game, even the odd game of 4somes. But there is the key word - enjoy. Where would be the enjoyment in playing medal format every round?

For 99.9% of us - golf is a leisure activity which should be enjoyed.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 15, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I have always considered Stableford as a diluted form of golf to keep poorer players interested.
		
Click to expand...

Shame not everyone is born a scratch golfer then.
And people wonder why less people are playing and clubs are closing with attitudes like that around.


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 15, 2018)

New point of view

with handicap limits now at 54 do newcomers need a different format to full stroke to enjoy and compete against better players?


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 15, 2018)

Both as a relatively low and a mid handicap player I have always much preffered to play stableford when there are high to very high handicap players in the group because you can tell them to stop pfaffing around and pick the ball up.

If there is one thing I hate about modern golf it being on a course for 4 hours in a friendly game.


----------



## Grant85 (Jul 15, 2018)

Different game. 

Would be interesting to see how a Pro event panned out over 4 days of stableford. 

They would be much more aggressive. Strokeplay means that Professionals play pretty risk averse golf most of the time.


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2018)

There is a PGA event, the Barracuda Championship, that uses a modified Stableford format:
https://www.pgatour.com/news/2015/08/03/stableford-format-barracuda-championship.html


----------



## User20205 (Jul 15, 2018)

Different types of golf, room for both, but can a fella who only plays stablefords & not medals call themselves a golfer??? 
Some only play stableford comps @ our place!!


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 15, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I have always considered Stableford as a diluted form of golf to keep poorer players interested.
...
		
Click to expand...

Egad! I'm pretty certain that most would be in agreement - something pretty rare for a DfT post!

Though, I'd adjust it slightly to include 'any who had  'blowout' early in the round' - a pretty common event at Wallasey!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 15, 2018)

therod said:



			Different types of golf, room for both, but can a fella who only plays stablefords & not medals call themselves a golfer??? 
Some only play stableford comps @ our place!! 

Click to expand...

Some only have access to stableford comps....
Haven't been able to play a Medal in nearly 2 years..


----------



## User20205 (Jul 15, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Some only have access to stableford comps....
Haven't been able to play a Medal in nearly 2 years..
		
Click to expand...

You canâ€™t be a real golfer then ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 15, 2018)

Cabby what are you going to do next year when the new rules come in that allows a player to pick up the ball and just be given double the par and then still keep on playing 

So you can play a medal but only 17 holes &#128562;&#128556;


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 15, 2018)

Its a game of golf. Not my favourite format but its a game of golf with like minded people. A good craic is all I need to enjoy it. Wasting time/breath worrying about the format just makes for grumpy people. Life's too short for that sort of rubbish.


----------



## Ndw7 (Jul 15, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Ok Iâ€™ll take this one guys. 

Some of of us started off 28 or even higher handicaps, we didnâ€™t all start as a scratch golfer like yourself (I presume). 

It is a format that allows people to feel to feel like they have a chance when they start out, i people joined their mates all of letâ€™s say 18 and proceeded to finish 40 shots behind, would they have tried again? Doubtful. But if they finished say 10 points behind having had a few encouraging holes, theyâ€™d likely try again. 

If you are so against stableford. Donâ€™t play it. Iâ€™m not a fan of Love Island, so guess what. I donâ€™t watch it.
		
Click to expand...

Also, in what way did he not finish a hole? Did he lose 5 balls off the tee and say â€˜balls to it, Iâ€™ll walk to the nextâ€™ or did he miss a putt for 1 point then pick up. If it was the latter then youâ€™re missing the point of what the stableford format is about.

You just seem to enjoy telling everyone how good you are, and when someone has beaten you, itâ€™s the formats fault. Should have tried scoring a few more points ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Imurg (Jul 15, 2018)

therod said:



			You canâ€™t be a real golfer then ?  

Click to expand...

I'm as real as the next man!....

Oh, hold on...the next man's Fragger:mmm::whoo:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 15, 2018)

I enjoy both formats although I do feel that I concentrate more when its strokeplay, my own club have far more strokeplay comps than stableford so its a welcome change when one comes along.

During the winter we will often play for a bit of fun 6/6/6, try telling your partner during the last six holes that your blob is irrelevant !!

As others have said there is room for both formats.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 15, 2018)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			I enjoy both formats although I do feel that I concentrate more when its strokeplay, my own club have far more strokeplay comps than stableford so its a welcome change when one comes along.

During the winter we will often play for a bit of fun 6/6/6, try telling your partner during the last six holes that your blob is irrelevant !!

As others have said there is room for both formats.
		
Click to expand...

Stableford is strokeplay! 

From when the new handicap system kicks in, there really will be no difference. After a net double, you will be able to pick up, and still be in the medal.


----------



## nickjdavis (Jul 15, 2018)

I was interested in the scenario posted by the OP where a player in a stableford comp who completed all 18 holes was beaten by a player who maybe only finished 16 or 17 (or indeed fewer) holes. I got to wondering how many comps were won by a player who NR'd on a hole. So I went digging in my clubs past comp results.

Over the 11 St'ford comps played at my club so far this year only 1 has been won by someone who didn't score on all 18 holes....but in that instance the player who finished 2nd or 3rd didn't score  on every hole either.....in fact, you have to go down to 7th place to find a player who recorded a score on every hole....and he ended up a full 6 points behind the eventual winner.

Last year...of 19 Stableford comps....only 2 were won by players who NR'd a hole....and in both cases the runner up also NR'd a hole.

The trouble is...you don't know the reason why a player didn't score on a particular hole....perhaps he had a 20 footer for a double bogey on a non shot hole, lagged it to six inches and knocked his ball away without tapping in. In Medal he would have tapped in for treble bogey and moved on...in Stableford his score would be an NR for the hole.​
The simple evidence is, is that Stableford comps are NOT being won, week in week out, by players who are failing to complete all 18 holes. In the vast majority of cases the players who did win, would have won, irrespective of the format.

I played skins today....I shot a level par gross 70 (off 8, which is 3/4 of my normal 10 handicap...skins are a social thing we play when there isn't an official club comp on and everyone knows the agreed allowances before we start).....and won not a single skin.....perhaps I should consider the skins format an utter travesty because my three birdies all came at holes where I don't get a shot?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 15, 2018)

nickjdavis said:



			I was interested in the scenario posted by the OP where a player in a stableford comp who completed all 18 holes was beaten by a player who maybe only finished 16 or 17 (or indeed fewer) holes. I got to wondering how many comps were won by a player who NR'd on a hole. So I went digging in my clubs past comp results.

Over the 11 St'ford comps played at my club so far this year only 1 has been won by someone who didn't score on all 18 holes....but in that instance the player who finished 2nd or 3rd didn't score  on every hole either.....in fact, you have to go down to 7th place to find a player who recorded a score on every hole....and he ended up a full 6 points behind the eventual winner.

Last year...of 19 Stableford comps....only 2 were won by players who NR'd a hole....and in both cases the runner up also NR'd a hole.

The trouble is...you don't know the reason why a player didn't score on a particular hole....perhaps he had a 20 footer for a double bogey on a non shot hole, lagged it to six inches and knocked his ball away without tapping in. In Medal he would have tapped in for treble bogey and moved on...in Stableford his score would be an NR for the hole.​
The simple evidence is, is that Stableford comps are NOT being won, week in week out, by players who are failing to complete all 18 holes. In the vast majority of cases the players who did win, would have won, irrespective of the format.

I played skins today....I shot a level par gross 70 (off 8, which is 3/4 of my normal 10 handicap...skins are a social thing we play when there isn't an official club comp on and everyone knows the agreed allowances before we start).....and won not a single skin.....perhaps I should consider the skins format an utter travesty because my three birdies all came at holes where I don't get a shot?
		
Click to expand...

Good post Nick me man.&#128077;

I was was going to say, is this meant as a serious discussion. Ie stableford-joke. Am sure when people play golf, they know the same rules apply to everyone before they play. Is it not lost on the op that if he blobs on the first hole he still has a chance over the next 17. Finding this topic a difficult one to take serious.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 15, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			If I were to watch it, Iâ€™m not sure Iâ€™d be concentrating on the physique of the fellas mate.......
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking that!
But donâ€™t know him so kept quiet.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 16, 2018)

Maybe the thing to do here is define what completing a hole is.

Iâ€™m sure the rules say you donâ€™t need to hole out to complete a hole.

You can play 18 holes and not hole out on all of them in some formats and win against someone who holes out on 18. 

You both played 18 holes but just completed some under a different part of the rules.


----------



## Capella (Jul 16, 2018)

ScienceBoy said:



			Maybe the thing to do here is define what completing a hole is.

Iâ€™m sure the rules say you donâ€™t need to hole out to complete a hole.

You can play 18 holes and not hole out on all of them in some formats and win against someone who holes out on 18. 

You both played 18 holes but just completed some under a different part of the rules.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Think about matchplay for example. You can win a match or concede it after any number of holes. And still no one would say: "oh, you didn't hole out on all 18 holes, it doesn't count" Because once a winner is determined, the outcome of the rest of the holes would be irrelevant. In Stableford it is similar. Once you have exceeded the number of shots on a hole which would still give you points, it is irrelevant how many more shots you would need. It does not matter if you just missed a putt or if you hit your third provisional out of bounds. A blob is a blob. So for god's sake pick up and move on. In Stableford, a blob is not a NR. It just is 0 points on that hole.


----------



## DRW (Jul 16, 2018)

This forum is absolutely bonkers, stableford is a purer form of the game, stableford should be for swindles, you only score on 17 holes so you should not win, anyone above 5 hcap should give up the game, choppers, women are slow players, all board comps should be medal, someone wouldn't have won if it had been medal rather than stableford, threats at people, diluted form to keep poorer players interested . What amazes me is quite a few oof the people with very strong opinions are on committees etc in golf, people winding up people constantly like Homer.

I think that's it for me chaps, the forum really needs to change, as the current position really restricts the people who would take part in the forum. I wish you all well.:thup:


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 16, 2018)

Getting Deja Vu reading this thread, I'm sure Cabby posted this a month or two ago.

Stableford is great for mid to high handicappers who may be prone to a big score, for lower handicappers it doesn't make much difference because they are less likely to get huge scores and their no scores are going to be generally double bogey.

It's hardly a joke just a different format, you lost that format. You can be the better player in match play and lose, like in all sport being the better player/side doesn't mean you will win.

Either don't play stableford or just get used to the format and don't moan about someone who blobs and outscores you because that is the whole point of the format


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 16, 2018)

r0wly86 said:



			Getting Deja Vu reading this thread, I'm sure Cabby posted this a month or two ago.

*Stableford is great for mid to high handicappers who may be prone to a big score, for lower handicappers it doesn't make much difference because they are less likely to get huge scores and their no scores are going to be generally double bogey.
*
It's hardly a joke just a different format, you lost that format. You can be the better player in match play and lose, like in all sport being the better player/side doesn't mean you will win.

Either don't play stableford or just get used to the format and don't moan about someone who blobs and outscores you because that is the whole point of the format
		
Click to expand...

 agree with this, i don't tend to bother anymore with it but when i was a high handicap i got most if not all my cuts from Stableford.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			This is not about handicap, it's about the fact that a player only finishes 17 holes yet scores better than someone who finishes 18 holes, again, how can that be right, the game is played over 18 from memory, it's a bit like folk telling you your score after 9 holes...eh ? The game is over 18 not 9.
		
Click to expand...

It's the same as if he played the 18th and blobbed it. 

When people enter a Stableford they know exactly what they're getting into. You can have one disaster hole and still win - in a medal you can't. That's just how it is, and everyone is aware of it. Seems churlish and redundant to debate the merits of it now. Would be like saying "how is better ball fair, you could have a terrible round and your partner plays a blinder and wins it for you!" Or someone could say the opposite of you and say "medal golf is completely unfair, you could have 17 holes of your life, and be stuck in one bunker and ruin the round!" You can pick fault in any format if you really want to. Most people don't, they just enter the format that suits them.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			...it's about the fact that a player only finishes 17 holes yet scores better than someone who finishes 18 holes, again, how can that be right, *the game is played over 18 from memory*...
		
Click to expand...

Wrong again! 

As I believe someone else has stated, Stableford is actually 18 'chances to score'! The fact that not all of them are used is neither here nor there!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 16, 2018)

ADA said:



			This forum is absolutely bonkers, stableford is a purer form of the game, stableford should be for swindles, you only score on 17 holes so you should not win, anyone above 5 hcap should give up the game, choppers, women are slow players, all board comps should be medal, someone wouldn't have won if it had been medal rather than stableford, threats at people, diluted form to keep poorer players interested . What amazes me is quite a few oof the people with very strong opinions are on committees etc in golf, people winding up people constantly like Homer.

I think that's it for me chaps, the forum really needs to change, as the current position really restricts the people who would take part in the forum. I wish you all well.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well said.


----------



## shortgame (Jul 16, 2018)

Some of the controversial threads and posts are good for sparking debate (might even be why it's done), however it is getting a little out of hand and going round in circles

Just ignore it.  Don't let it detract from the many great posters there are here

I'm sure it won't be long before action is taken...
:thup:


----------



## Jasonr (Jul 16, 2018)

I played yesterday and lost. I suggest that social roll ups are immediately banned.


----------



## User101 (Jul 16, 2018)

shortgame said:



			I'm sure it won't be long before action is taken...
:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Action taken against what ? 

It's a 10 page topic that has allowed anyone to put their view forward, had it been that rubbish and ignored, it wouldn't make 10 pages would it ?  From what I recall in this topic, the only one who received personal abuse was me so what's the issue, if it's a non subject it wouldn't get off the ground. 

The last topic I started made 26 pages, guess that was rubbish and should've been ignored also, guess what ? 26 pages tells me otherwise. 

If the subject matter doesn't interest you, move along, don't read it or reply in it, seems to work perfectly well for most.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Action taken against what ? 

It's a 10 page topic that has allowed anyone to put their view forward, had it been that rubbish and ignored, it wouldn't make 10 pages would it ?  From what I recall in this topic, the only one who received personal abuse was me so what's the issue, if it's a non subject it wouldn't get off the ground. 

The last topic I started made 26 pages, guess that was rubbish and should've been ignored also, guess what ? 26 pages tells me otherwise. 

If the subject matter doesn't interest you, move along, don't read it or reply in it, seems to work perfectly well for most.
		
Click to expand...

some pretty poor treatment you have had on this Gabby, you have your opinions, if you don't agree, just have to state you don't or post why you don't agree etc. No need for the trolling going on here easp from a couple of the worst trolls on here.


----------



## Jasonr (Jul 16, 2018)

All joking aside I can understand the point Cabby is making in stroke play it is pure, every shot counts. 

I suppose it is akin to an individual time trial in cycling there are no team mates to draft, no one sacrificing themselves for the good of the team i.e. it is you and your time - completely naked. 

But for a higher handicapper like me it is nice having the option to pick up and put those two shots OOB off the tee out of my mind and walk to the next hole without ruining my entire competition. If I am hacking around I put myself under pressure both for my fellow players (especially if they are single figures) and those behind. In that scenario I seem to rush and play even worse.


----------



## shortgame (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Action taken against what ? 

It's a 10 page topic that has allowed anyone to put their view forward, had it been that rubbish and ignored, it wouldn't make 10 pages would it ?  From what I recall in this topic, the only one who received personal abuse was me so what's the issue, if it's a non subject it wouldn't get off the ground. 

The last topic I started made 26 pages, guess that was rubbish and should've been ignored also, guess what ? 26 pages tells me otherwise. 

If the subject matter doesn't interest you, move along, don't read it or reply in it, seems to work perfectly well for most.
		
Click to expand...

Persecution complex much?
Not necessarily on about you, or just you.

I enjoy some of your posts and I agreed they can spark good debate, some I find I agree with, some I don't - as it should be. 

However, more and more frequently topics degrade away from healthy debate and some posts (by certain individuals) just seem like regurgitation to get a reaction

It doesn't affect my participation one iota but obviously it does affect others (some of whom are good posters and good people)

All the best!


----------



## User101 (Jul 16, 2018)

shortgame said:



			Persecution complex much?
		
Click to expand...

Not at all, I was merely making the point than some offer nothing to a debate other than abuse, which is water off a ducks back but had it been me giving out the abuse I bet I'd be the one getting banned.


----------



## User101 (Jul 16, 2018)

Jasonr said:



			All joking aside I can understand the point Cabby is making in stroke play it is pure, every shot counts. 

I suppose it is akin to an individual time trial in cycling there are no team mates to draft, no one sacrificing themselves for the good of the team i.e. it is you and your time - completely naked. 

But for a higher handicapper like me it is nice having the option to pick up and put those two shots OOB off the tee out of my mind and walk to the next hole without ruining my entire competition. If I am hacking around I put myself under pressure both for my fellow players (especially if they are single figures) and those behind. In that scenario I seem to rush and play even worse.
		
Click to expand...

Good posting and I get it but I ask You, being better at golf is about taking less shots and as said earlier in this topic, higher handicappers are using it as a comfort blanket, playing that format won't make you a better player, it will make you stale, surely everyone wants to be better than they are.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Good posting and I get it but I ask You, being better at golf is about taking less shots and as said earlier in this topic, higher handicappers are using it as a comfort blanket, playing that format won't make you a better player, it will make you stale, surely everyone wants to be better than they are.
		
Click to expand...

Just a thought, does Stableford make players take more risks? And in taking risks are they more likely to learn from them and become better golfers? I've generally found that players tend to be more conservative in medals.


----------



## slowhand (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			surely everyone wants to be better than they are.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, maybe not. Some players are very happy with the level they are at, and play the game for the enjoyment of it. Some players may not have the time or inclination to spend hours and hours on the range and putting green. Some may not have the money for regular lessons with a pro.

A lot of people on here seem amazed that others may not have the same priorities or views as themselves. At the risk (extremely low!) of repeating several others on this thread, you do not like Stableford, for a myriad of reasons. Fair enough, but to state that the format is a joke is enforcing your world view on everyone else. You state your original post was to open debate on what the format brings to the game; it brings enjoyment and the ability to play in a competition for those players who might not otherwise compete.


----------



## User101 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Just a thought, does Stableford make players take more risks? And in taking risks are they more likely to learn from them and become better golfers? I've generally found that players tend to be more conservative in medals.
		
Click to expand...

I treat any stableford comp as a medal, the lower I score then naturally the more stableford points I'd get. Does it have me chasing 20 footers for birdie ? Absolutely Not, cause I don't want a 6 footer back for birdie.


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Good posting and I get it but I ask You, being better at golf is about taking less shots and as said earlier in this topic, higher handicappers are using it as a comfort blanket, playing that format won't make you a better player, it will make you stale, surely everyone wants to be better than they are.
		
Click to expand...

No competitive golf is about winning whichever format you are playing. In a medal that is lowest score, in matchplay that is winning the most holes and in stableford it is getting the most points.

You can win a match play match at the same time as taking more shots than your opponent.

Your point is correct for medals but not for golf as a whole


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cabby what are you going to do next year when the new rules come in that allows a player to pick up the ball and just be given double the par and then still keep on playing 

So you can play a medal but only 17 holes &#63026;&#63020;
		
Click to expand...

My understanding is that is an optional competition format (twice the par)and not a general rule.


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 16, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Stableford is strokeplay! 

From when the new handicap system kicks in, there really will be no difference. After a net double, you will be able to pick up, and still be in the medal.
		
Click to expand...

I think some people are picking this up from comments in magazines and not from reading the new rules. I have not read this in the new rules just that there will be a new competition format that clubs can run.


----------



## merv79 (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I treat any stableford comp as a medal, the lower I score then naturally the more stableford points I'd get. Does it have me chasing 20 footers for birdie ? Absolutely Not, cause I don't want a 6 footer back for birdie.
		
Click to expand...

For regular medals I treat them exactly the same as well.
I want to get my handicap as low as possible and for handicap purposes, a bad hole (be it a pick up or a high number) in a medal counts as a net double bogey for handicap anyway.

For board or bigger strokeplay comps, there is definitely an element of more defensive play because of the consequences of a big number.


----------



## Slab (Jul 16, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Just a thought, does Stableford make players take more risks? And in taking risks are they more likely to learn from them and become better golfers? I've generally found that players tend to be more conservative in medals.
		
Click to expand...

I indicated similar yesterday

This 'debate' was opened in a post designed to irritate &/or antagonise if you don't happen to share the OP's opinion. He might just as well have said _'If you like stableford you are a joke golfer - discuss'_ Perhaps a couple of minutes thought to the audience and he might have structured it in a more interesting way to get a proper debate going

Anyway as a 20 handicap I'm actually not supposed to like medal scoring according to misconception so its weird that I do (its easy to play conservative golf) But as you say it doesn't push you or teach you what you're capable of under comp conditions which is why I also enjoy stableford. 
I hope by enjoying both scoring formats that the combination will help me improve


----------



## User101 (Jul 16, 2018)

Slab said:



			I indicated similar yesterday

This 'debate' was opened in a post designed to irritate &/or antagonise if you don't happen to share the OP's opinion. He might just as well have said _'If you like stableford you are a joke golfer - discuss'_

Click to expand...


Again yet more nonsense interpretation of what I said.

Simple enough what I said, someone only completes 17 holes but finishes higher than someone who competed 18, joke !


----------



## Slab (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Again yet more nonsense interpretation of what I said.

Simple enough what I said, someone only completes 17 holes but finishes higher than someone who competed 18, joke !
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, just a couple of words that might help engage with instigating debate rather than head-butting 
Always worth considering: if a message is misinterpreted, is it possible it was because of the message? but hey I cant force you to reconsider your post style


edit: as a point, once only zero points can be scored on a hole, the scoring on that hole and therefore play of the hole is now complete, so how did they only complete 17 (unless they walked in without teeing off on 18)


----------



## richart (Jul 16, 2018)

I play medals as stablefords. Play for my handicap, as I could never be accused of being a pot hunter. Had a few handicap cuts with nines on the card. Think I have only ever had a couple of cuts in stablefords, more in medals. Play both formats the same way, to keep nice and simple.


----------



## slowhand (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Again yet more nonsense interpretation of what I said.

Simple enough what I said, someone only completes 17 holes but finishes higher than someone who competed 18, joke !
		
Click to expand...

So according to your logic if I play a matchplay match and win 6 & 5, and someone else in the draw loses 1 up on the 18th, matchplay is a joke format as I've only played 13 holes as opposed to the 18 the other player played, and I am going to finish higher than him in the competition?


----------



## JamesR (Jul 16, 2018)

I play stablefords and medals the same so there really isn't an issue for me, I tend to get more than a double bogey (only the occasional abhoration). 
I don't really enter competitions with the sole aim of winning, but as an oportunity to try to reduce my handicap.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Again yet more nonsense interpretation of what I said.

Simple enough what I said, someone only completes 17 holes but finishes higher than someone who competed 18, joke !
		
Click to expand...

So you'd rather he teed off the 18th, smashed the first tee shot out of bounds, teed up again and stuff it in a bunker, took two to get out so then picked him his ball and walked off. His final score would have been exactly the same but he'd have played 18 holes. Why is that any better?


----------



## User101 (Jul 16, 2018)

slowhand said:



			So according to your logic if I play a matchplay match and win 6 & 5, and someone else in the draw loses 1 up on the 18th, matchplay is a joke format as I've only played 13 holes as opposed to the 18 the other player played, and I am going to finish higher than him in the competition?
		
Click to expand...

Have a word with yourself eh.



Orikoru said:



			So you'd rather he teed off the 18th, smashed the first tee shot out of bounds, teed up again and stuff it in a bunker, took two to get out so then picked him his ball and walked off. His final score would have been exactly the same but he'd have played 18 holes. Why is that any better?
		
Click to expand...


If that's what you think I'm saying, then crack on.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Again yet more nonsense interpretation of what I said.

Simple enough what I said, someone only completes 17 holes but finishes higher than someone who competed 18, joke !
		
Click to expand...

What are your feeling regarding scratch matchplay?

Hypothetical situation:
If I play someone and I score 18 consecutive 4's, I score 72

But I could play someone who doesn't score on the first 4 holes (lost balls, picks up because he can;t win the holes etc), then has 5 straight 3's.

We both then score 4's on every hole coming in.

I lose by 1 hole.


Do I moan about the fact I played 18 holes and shot level par and my opponent only completed 14 holes? Or do I say well done, you won?


----------



## User101 (Jul 16, 2018)

JamesR said:



			What are your feeling regarding scratch matchplay?

Hypothetical situation:
If I play someone and I score 18 consecutive 4's, I score 72

But I could play someone who doesn't score on the first 4 holes (lost balls, picks up because he can;t win the holes etc), then has 5 straight 3's.

We both then score 4's on every hole coming in.

I lose by 1 hole.


Do I moan about the fact I played 18 holes and shot level par and my opponent only completed 14 holes? Or do I say well done, you won?
		
Click to expand...

You're talking about matchplay ye ? Matchplay ! not strokeplay, matchplay, and you want me to answer that do you ?


----------



## JamesR (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			You're talking about matchplay ye ? Matchplay ! not strokeplay, matchplay, and you want me to answer that do you ?
		
Click to expand...

Clearly


----------



## Jasonr (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Good posting and I get it but I ask You, being better at golf is about taking less shots and as said earlier in this topic, higher handicappers are using it as a comfort blanket, playing that format won't make you a better player, it will make you stale, surely everyone wants to be better than they are.
		
Click to expand...

I get exactly what you mean but there isn't a simple yes or no answer to that but I always measure the number of strokes I have as a measure as to how well I have played. 

For instance and apologies if the maths doesn't work but to give you an example If I shot 97 and 37 points I would have felt that I had a better game than shooting 103 and 38 points.

Having said that my first hole has OOB all down the right of the fairway and the same on the 3rd but on the left. It wouldn't take a lot to put me out of contention on a medal by hole 3 with my high handicapper accuracy on the tee shots. It is possible to have two errant tee shots and a three putt and I am probably looking at a double digit score on each. In stroke-play my comp would be over but in Stableford I still have something to play for and will be concentrating for the rest of the game whereas with my comp blown in the medal I may well as just pick up my ball and walk in and that won't improve my game.

As someone relatively new to golf you also put yourself under immense pressure as not only are you worrying about your own game you are worrying about whether you are annoying your PPs by tacking up the fairway, you are thinking will the guy who is off 1 be happy to sit through me carding a 15 on two holes during a medal, you are worrying about holding up those behind and those in front that you are holding up with your wayward drive onto their fairway.

Take away some of that pressure by playing stableford and you have someone who can concentrate on their game and improveinstead of someone stressing about making a prat of themselves by worrying (probably needlessly) about all the above. So I wouldn't say Stableford is a barrier to improvement but yes in the purist sense a net 72 will always beat a net 75.


----------



## User101 (Jul 16, 2018)

Again another good post and I get what you mean about chapping away to run up a 15 but for me, I'm only concerned about myself, I have consideration for others while playing but if it means they are put out while I'm battling away on a particular hole, then that's just how it is, I'm only really concerned about my score, not anyone else's.


----------



## Capella (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			You're talking about matchplay ye ? Matchplay ! not strokeplay,
		
Click to expand...

Yes, see! And you are talking about Stableford, ye?. Stabelford, not medal. Get it? It is a different game. Just get over it. Don't play it if you don't like it. Your tone was condescending and aggressive from the very first post, even if you don't perceive it as so. So don't complain when people react accordingly.


----------



## User101 (Jul 16, 2018)

Capella said:



			Yes, see! And you are talking about Stableford, ye?. Stabelford, not medal. Get it? It is a different game. Just get over it. Don't play it if you don't like it. Your tone was condescending and aggressive from the very first post, even if you don't perceive it as so. So don't complain when people react accordingly.
		
Click to expand...

I've been repeatedly told that stableford is strokeplay on here so...errr....


----------



## ademac (Jul 16, 2018)

I like stableford because I am crap at golf and always have a few terrible holes so its easier for me to compete.
I dont have the time or the inclination to work hard to improve my game, I am perfectly happy as I am.
I play for fun, not to pay the bills. 
I totally get what cabby is saying and agree with him in the man.
Just not sure he needs to keep banging on about it!
You are good at golf and you dont like stableford, fair play mate. Each to their own. &#128077;


----------



## Val (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Again yet more nonsense interpretation of what I said.

Simple enough what I said, someone only completes 17 holes but finishes higher than someone who competed 18, joke !
		
Click to expand...

Cabby,

Whilst most of us get your point (ie, you don't like the stableford format) I think the point you miss is that golf is a game of 18 holes, end of, the only difference is the format. It doesn't matter how many holes you finish or not it's a total of all the holes you score on. Someone scoring zero points on hole 18 to win a stableford is no different to someone who scores a 6 on a par 3 and wins a strokeplay medal or even someone who completes 18 holes matchplay and wins 1 up despite having a poorer "score" over 18 holes.

Stableford has it's place in the game, some people are more used to it than others, some like it more than others, it doesn't mean it's wrong and in fact 86 years of stableford in competition would suggest it's far from wrong.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			So you'd rather he teed off the 18th, smashed the first tee shot out of bounds, teed up again and stuff it in a bunker, took two to get out so then picked him his ball and walked off. His final score would have been exactly the same but he'd have played 18 holes. Why is that any better?
		
Click to expand...




Cabby said:



			If that's what you think I'm saying, then crack on.
		
Click to expand...

Explain yourself better then. Because you've lost me. You said the guy doesn't deserve to win because he only completed 17 holes. So if he teed up on the 18th, smashed the ball out of bounds and blobbed that hole, that would surely be fine in your logic because he played all 18 holes then? His score would be the same though.


----------



## User101 (Jul 16, 2018)

I never said he won anything. I fundamentally cannot agree someone only finishing 17 of 18 holes should be placed above someone who finished 18 holes, you are interpreting he never played hole 18.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 16, 2018)

The format played is irrelevant to me, I PLAY golf because I LIKE goilf, and I would play more if I had the chance. 
I dont change my clubs, balls or anything because I am playing a different format, I'm playing golf.....thats all that matters.

TBH, I really dont get the snobbery about any of the formats within the game, it's golf....we all like  it and play for fun. If we don't like it, give up and play bowls of something else instead.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I never said he won anything. I fundamentally cannot agree someone only finishing 17 of 18 holes should be placed above someone who finished 18 holes, you are interpreting he never played hole 18.
		
Click to expand...

Oh christ, I assumed you meant he walked off after 18 because the alternative made you look like a crazy person. My bad. So this really was just another pointless dig at Stableford. As you were. 

The chap who played 18 and scored 33 will be absolutely fine with it by the way, because he entered a Stableford comp so he knew he was playing Stableford. I doubt he would support your moral outrage on the subject. :rofl:


----------



## DaveR (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Again yet more nonsense interpretation of what I said.

Simple enough what I said, someone only completes 17 holes but finishes higher than someone who competed 18, joke !
		
Click to expand...

Interesting that in matchplay you may only complete 10 holes but still win. Good innit?


----------



## DaveR (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I never said he won anything. I fundamentally cannot agree someone only finishing 17 of 18 holes should be placed above someone who finished 18 holes, you are interpreting he never played hole 18.
		
Click to expand...

Yep you've made that perfectly clear but that's how it is so deal with it.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 16, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Shame not everyone is born a scratch golfer then.
And people wonder why less people are playing and clubs are closing with attitudes like that around.

Click to expand...

Nobody is born a scratch golfer so I really do not see your point.

Club's/societies who are forever running stableford competitions are just dumbing down golf as it is meant to be played and pandering to the mediocre.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm not a big fan of foursomes so guess what........


----------



## DaveR (Jul 16, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Club's/societies who are forever running stableford competitions are just dumbing down golf as it is meant to be played and pandering to the mediocre.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly but then I don't want to be stuck behind a load of wannabee's for 5 hours whilst they putt out for 10's and 12's on every hole because the format won't allow them to pick up and move on.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 16, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Nobody is born a scratch golfer so I really do not see your point.

Club's/societies who are forever running stableford competitions are just dumbing down golf as it is meant to be played and pandering to the mediocre.
		
Click to expand...

Dumbing down.......really?
Get over yourself.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 16, 2018)

DaveR said:



			Possibly but then I don't want to be stuck behind a load of wannabee's for 5 hours whilst they putt out for 10's and 12's on every hole because the format won't allow them to pick up and move on.
		
Click to expand...

This for me. Most casual weekend golf in the roll ups is stableford for this very reason.

Most of our comps are medals though.

Not sure why Cabby thinks that all anyone plays down here is stableford though. It isnt.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 16, 2018)

Do your prefer Stapleford then Chris?


----------



## ademac (Jul 16, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Nobody is born a scratch golfer so I really do not see your point.

Club's/societies who are forever running stableford competitions are just dumbing down golf as it is meant to be played and pandering to the mediocre.
		
Click to expand...

Surely 'mediocre' is subjective?

To some people a scratch golfer who isnt on tour would be mediocre and to others the same golfer would be god-like!


----------



## User101 (Jul 16, 2018)

DaveR said:



			Yep you've made that perfectly clear but that's how it is so deal with it.
		
Click to expand...

You really are having a tough old time ignoring me aren't you :rofl:


----------



## User101 (Jul 16, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Not sure why Cabby thinks that all anyone plays down here is stableford though. It isnt.
		
Click to expand...


It's based on most of what I have read on here from the posters who stay south of the border.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			It's based on most of what I have read on here from the posters who stay south of the border.
		
Click to expand...

Come along to one of the big forum meets like H4H........oh hang on, they're all stablefords  :rofl:


----------



## Val (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I never said he won anything. I fundamentally cannot agree someone only finishing 17 of 18 holes should be placed above someone who finished 18 holes, you are interpreting he never played hole 18.
		
Click to expand...

Don't agree all you like, it won't change anything.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			You're talking about matchplay ye ? Matchplay ! not strokeplay, matchplay, and you want me to answer that do you ?
		
Click to expand...

I do, cos I think its a big gaping hole in your argument.

In matchplay you can play brilliant for 10-12 holes then guff in the others, whereas as someone overall could get a worse gross than you and still beat you.

Isnt that manufactured also?


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 16, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Nobody is born a scratch golfer so I really do not see your point.

Club's/societies who are forever running stableford competitions are just dumbing down golf as it is meant to be played and pandering to the mediocre.
		
Click to expand...

You can take the silver medal, Cabby is still in front for the gold, but carry on trying and you could run him close


----------



## User101 (Jul 16, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I do, cos I think its a big gaping hole in your argument.

In matchplay you can play brilliant for 10-12 holes then guff in the others, whereas as someone overall could get a worse gross than you and still beat you.

Isnt that manufactured also?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but we're talking about strokeplay here as I'm often told, strokeplay, not matchplay so I see no resemblance.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 16, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I do, cos I think its a big gaping hole in your argument.

In matchplay you can play brilliant for 10-12 holes then guff in the others, whereas as someone overall could get a worse gross than you and still beat you.

Isnt that manufactured also?
		
Click to expand...

He says he wants to start debate but doesnâ€™t like it when people want to debate in return.


----------



## User101 (Jul 16, 2018)

JamesR said:



			He says he wants to start debate but doesnâ€™t like it when people want to debate in return.
		
Click to expand...


I've answered his post, what's not debating in that ? or is it selective posts you're using. There is no comparison in this topic to matchplay, seemples really, now, back in yer box if you've nothing to add.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I've answered his post, what's not debating in that ? or is it selective posts you're using. There is no comparison in this topic to matchplay, seemples really, now, back in yer box if you've nothing to add.
		
Click to expand...

So you think match play is a joke as well?
I think a lot of people will disagree,


----------



## User101 (Jul 16, 2018)

JamesR said:



			So you think match play is a joke as well?
I think a lot of people will disagree,
		
Click to expand...


Hopeless attempt, yer box is awaiting.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Sorry but we're talking about strokeplay here as I'm often told, strokeplay, not matchplay so I see no resemblance.
		
Click to expand...

You dont say anything about strokeplay in your opening gambit:-

Someone battles away for 18 holes, scores 33 points, playing partner only manages to finish 17 holes, scores 35 points.

The game is about 18 holes from memory.
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?98044-Stableford-Joke-!#qBiCh5pJXCplVEUf.99

If your sticking to your mantra of 18 holes and every shot counting, matchplay should be full score vs full score. Non?


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 17, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			You dont say anything about strokeplay in your opening gambit:-

Someone battles away for 18 holes, scores 33 points, playing partner only manages to finish 17 holes, scores 35 points.

The game is about 18 holes from memory.
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?98044-Stableford-Joke-!#qBiCh5pJXCplVEUf.99

If your sticking to your mantra of 18 holes and every shot counting, matchplay should be full score vs full score. Non?
		
Click to expand...

You don't score points in matchplay, so it's clear that he's talking about stableford. He's talking absolute nonsense... but it's clear he means stableford only and not matchplay.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 17, 2018)

There are several variants of golf  - i can think of three main ones. Lets call them medal, match and stableford. In two of these, one can win without holing out on all 18 holes. In one, you can even pick up on up to 8 of the holes & still could win. The allegation is that one form is a joke because you can win without  holing out on 18 holes. The fact that another form of golf can be won without completing all 18 holes is  dismissed.  I don't get the rationale of that?

There are various forms of golf, and each is won according to its particular rules. That's how it is & I don't see any  issues - or indeed jokes.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Nope, he pulled a drive in to the trees, played his second shot then picked up, yet it seems it's hunky dory to just pick up in a competition and still be placed higher than someone who played and holes out at all 18 holes, bizzare I know but strangely true.
		
Click to expand...

I get you don't like stableford, but the game in question is about points scored. If you can't score on a hole, you are expected to pick up on that hole and move to the next one. You don't say what happened to the second shot (unless I missed it in another post), maybe it didn't come out of the trees, maybe he couldn't play the third shot without taking a drop, didn't think he could up and down for a point, there are other scenarios too. If he thought he couldn't score, picking up was the sensible option, and makes no difference to the points tally he already had in the format being played. It makes no difference for him to play any number of further shots and failing to score any points on the hole. The points tally he has will be the same, and if it's more than the player who scored points on all 18 holes, he'll finish higher in the order. I don't see any issues, it's the format and it works. Personally, I enjoy the format, comfort blanket or not.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 17, 2018)

The point that many seem to be missing on this thread [Apologies if it has been raised as I have not real all posts]


There is a totally different mindset between playing stableford/scrabble competitions and stroke/match play competitions.
If you cannot understand that then you do not understand golf.


----------



## Slab (Jul 17, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The point that many seem to be missing on this thread [Apologies if it has been raised as I have not real all posts]


There is a totally different mindset between playing stableford/*scrabble *competitions and stroke/match play competitions.
If you cannot understand that then you do not understand golf.
		
Click to expand...

There's also a difference between snakes and ladders and ludo

If you cannot understand that then you don't understand board games


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The point that many seem to be missing on this thread [Apologies if it has been raised as I have not real all posts]


There is a totally different mindset between playing stableford/scrabble competitions and stroke/match play competitions.
If you cannot understand that then you do not understand golf.
		
Click to expand...

Well first of all - Stableford is strokeplay , thatâ€™s your first lack of understanding 

Secondly why are you putting scramble in with Stableford? Scramble format despite not being a recognised format is mainly played as a medal 

So to help your lack of understanding 

Two formats of playing 

Strokeplay - medal , Stableford, bogey , greensomes , Foursomes , 4BBB

Matchplay- Foursomes , singles , 4BBB , greensomes , Yellowstoneâ€™s etc 

We canâ€™t have you suggesting people donâ€™t understand the game when you seem to struggle


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well first of all - Stableford is strokeplay , thatâ€™s your first lack of understanding 

Secondly why are you putting scramble in with Stableford? Scramble format despite not being a recognised format is mainly played as a medal 

So to help your lack of understanding 

Two formats of playing 

Strokeplay - medal , Stableford, bogey , greensomes , Foursomes , 4BBB

Matchplay- Foursomes , singles , 4BBB , greensomes , Yellowstoneâ€™s etc 

We canâ€™t have you suggesting people donâ€™t understand the game when you seem to struggle
		
Click to expand...

Are attempting to say that the mindset [which of course was the bit that you ignored] for playing Stableford and Medal strokeplay is the same.


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 17, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Are attempting to say that the mindset [which of course was the bit that you ignored] for playing Stableford and Medal strokeplay is the same.

Click to expand...

That's been discussed already, you are more likely to be more aggressive in your play with stableford. If you need to get up and down for a point from under a tree you will have to go for it in stableford, in medal you would probably take the sensible approach of avoiding a blow up.

But you seemed to have confused stableford with a social round, if it's a competition then everyone will try and get the best possible score in that account the mind set is the same as a medal.

The only difference is the format


----------



## User101 (Jul 17, 2018)

Just don t get this be more aggressive in stableford argument. I'm playing every time to get my handicap down, be it stableford or medal, I'm thinking reduction.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2018)

It's how you go about it.
In Medal, if you're 200 yards out in 3 on a Par 4 for whatever reason, you may not risk going for the green if there's a lot of trouble around the green, you may elect to lay up and try for a chip and putt.
In Stableford, you may not have that luxury of taking a double, you may have get up and down Fromm 200 yards to score a point. As a result, you'll probably go for it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Are attempting to say that the mindset [which of course was the bit that you ignored] for playing Stableford and Medal strokeplay is the same.

Click to expand...

Mindset for me is the same anytime i play golf - to play well , enjoy it and do the best I can - I donâ€™t play a shot differently because itâ€™s a medal or a Stableford


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Just don t get this be more aggressive in stableford argument. I'm playing every time to get my handicap down, be it stableford or medal, I'm thinking reduction.
		
Click to expand...

Oh try this
In Stableford , where the objective is points, you are out of position with a 180 yard up and down , over a green side stream, for a point.  You have to go for it, nothing else will do, itâ€™s a risky shot, but hell or bust.
But in medal with the same shot you could easily build up a cricket score or do you risk it and go for it, most would play upto the stream, pitch n put for a 7 rather than risk a 10

Does that explain why sometimes stableford promotes a more aggressive approach?


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Just don t get this be more aggressive in stableford argument. I'm playing every time to get my handicap down, be it stableford or medal, I'm thinking reduction.
		
Click to expand...

Imagine this scenario. Par 4 no shots you have played 3 and behind a large bunker, not much green to play with to get close to the flag.

The stableford mindset is I score some point or I score no points, a 6 is worth the same as 10 to me. I need to get up and down from this position to get 1 point. So I would look at playing a flop shot and trying to get it close enough to have a reasonable chance of a putt. It's high risk but worth is as there's nothing to lose if it goes wrong compared to the other option.

If that was the scenario in medal, it is unlikely that I'd play a flop, chances are I would aim away from the flag where the green is larger and give myself 2 putts. Because although I want the lowest score a 6 is definitely preferable to a 10 unlike stableford where it makes no difference.

The fact that there is a cut off of where you can score points means that in stableford you often roll the dice more than in a medal. If you are good golfer, single figure handicap then it won't make all that much difference but it may on 1 or 2 holes.

Medal - a blow up ruins your round so ideally you will play to keep a blow up off the card, whilst trying to score low.

Stableford -  a blow up is no worse than a net double bogey, so the mind set is to get the most points you can regardless of potentially having a blow up


----------



## User101 (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm playing to get my reduced in every qualifier. Fair enough for others with gay abandon to score 3 rather than 2 points but for me a non scoring 6 is much better than a non scoring 7.


----------



## Slab (Jul 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Just don t get this be more aggressive in stableford argument. I'm playing every time to get my handicap down, be it stableford or medal, I'm thinking reduction.
		
Click to expand...

It could be a _'medal mindset' _that's holding a player back from maximising a stableford points score (likely he'd get out-pointed by someone with a blob on the card but more points!)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I'm playing to get my reduced in every qualifier. Fair enough for others with gay abandon to score 3 rather than 2 points but for me a non scoring 6 is much better than a non scoring 7.
		
Click to expand...

If you are playing to get your HC reduced then itâ€™s your Stableford score that counts so your 6 and 7 are the same at the end of the day


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 17, 2018)

Cabby - are you basically saying that because of your bias _against_ Stableford, you play every Stableford like a medal round and end up costing yourself points (and possibly a subsequent reduction, which oddly you say you strive for) because you refuse to alter your tactics for the format?


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I'm playing to get my reduced in every qualifier. Fair enough for others with gay abandon to score 3 rather than 2 points but for me a non scoring 6 is much better than a non scoring 7.
		
Click to expand...

That's not the point of what we were saying.

In a medal what would you do in this scenario.

You can play shot (a) that will guarantee you double bogey or shot (b) that has a 10% chance of bogey and 90% chance of triple bogey or worse.

In stableford you would go for option (b) because a shot that gives you a chance however slim for 1 point is better than playing safe and getting no points.

In a medal I'd imagine you would go for option (a) which is what I would do because the shot is too risky and could easily result in a round ending score


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Someone battles away for 18 holes, scores 33 points, playing partner only manages to finish 17 holes, scores 35 points.

The game is about 18 holes from memory.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry - this cannot be a serious concern or observation?


----------



## User101 (Jul 17, 2018)

r0wly86 said:



			That's not the point of what we were saying.

In a medal what would you do in this scenario.

You can play shot (a) that will guarantee you double bogey or shot (b) that has a 10% chance of bogey and 90% chance of triple bogey or worse.

In stableford you would go for option (b) because a shot that gives you a chance however slim for 1 point is better than playing safe and getting no points.

In a medal I'd imagine you would go for option (a) which is what I would do because the shot is too risky and could easily result in a round ending score
		
Click to expand...

Shot a every time, a double is better than a treble.


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Shot a every time, a double is better than a treble.
		
Click to expand...

Then you are playing the format wrong, which you can't blame the format for that is your own issue.

As I've stated in stableford there is no difference between a net double bogey and a net quintuple bogey all that matters is how many points you score, and both of those a nil points.

Most people who play stableford will opt for option (b) because that is the sensible shot in the circumstances and format despite it being so risky.

So your mind set doesn't change but that doesn't mean that is doesn't for most people


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 17, 2018)

Changing the goal posts then what you would do in match play.

Same scenario your partner has holed it in 5, do you take the risky shot to give you a chance of a half or play safe and guarantee the loss of hole.

Stableford is no different


----------



## ademac (Jul 17, 2018)

I recon I would beat Cabby in a stableford comp..........


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 17, 2018)

By not playing to get the best score possible, as in he would play for a score that gets him 0 points ahead of a score that gets him 1 point on a hole, can we say that Cabby is artificially inflating his handicap and is thus a cheat?

:O


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Mindset for me is the same anytime i play golf - to play well , enjoy it and do the best I can - I donâ€™t play a shot differently because itâ€™s a medal or a Stableford
		
Click to expand...

Aye right.:lol:


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Shot a every time, a double is better than a treble.
		
Click to expand...

But in a Stableford format there may be no difference
 Either could score you no points.
In Stableford there is no point in playing for a double when a double gets you nothing. You go all out in the hope that you can scrape a point by gambling on the bogey.


----------



## User101 (Jul 17, 2018)

Imurg said:



			But in a Stableford format there may be no difference
 Either could score you no points.
In Stableford there is no point in playing for a double when a double gets you nothing. You go all out in the hope that you can scrape a point by gambling on the bogey.
		
Click to expand...

And may be this is my stableford downfall then but 1) I rarely play stableford and 2) I rarely non score on a hole. 

Possibly my stableford strategy needs to change but so far this season I've played 3 stableford comps and scored on 54 holes so I must be doing something right.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Possibly my stableford strategy needs to change but so far this season I've played 3 stableford comps and scored on 54 holes so I must be doing something right.
		
Click to expand...

So you have just got the hump because somebody blobbed a hole and beat you?  :rofl:


----------



## User101 (Jul 17, 2018)

drive4show said:



			So you have just got the hump because somebody blobbed a hole and beat you?  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

What other people score means nothing to me,.


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 17, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Are attempting to say that the mindset [which of course was the bit that you ignored] for playing Stableford and Medal strokeplay is the same.

Click to expand...

Exactly the same. why would anyone approach the game differently? ridiculous


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 17, 2018)

So.â€¦â€¦.making it simple....you are playing a Stableford/Medal.
After 12 holes you are doing well 24pts/level par.
You take a 23 on the 13th hole.

How are you feeling/what are your thoughts on the 14th tee. for
 a]your medal round
 b] your stableford points total.


----------



## Jates12 (Jul 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			What other people score means nothing to me,.
		
Click to expand...

other peoples scores is the whole point of this 18 pages :rofl:


----------



## Jates12 (Jul 17, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So.â€¦â€¦.making it simple....you are playing a Stableford/Medal.
After 12 holes you are doing well 24pts/level par.
You take a 23 on the 13th hole.

How are you feeling/what are your thoughts on the 14th tee. for
 a]your medal round
 b] your stableford points total.
		
Click to expand...

id of topped myself (or walked in) before stabbing it in the hole for a 23 so no thoughts for the 14th tee mate!


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 17, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So.â€¦â€¦.making it simple....you are playing a Stableford/Medal.
After 12 holes you are doing well 24pts/level par.
You take a 23 on the 13th hole.

How are you feeling/what are your thoughts on the 14th tee. for
 a]your medal round
 b] your stableford points total.
		
Click to expand...

Its all relative to handicap though, any good golfer is not significantly bothered about how they get on at their local weekend medal. so a 23 on the 13th is effectively a double for me whether its a medal or stableford.

In golf NO ONE ever asks 'how many trophies have you won?', they always ask 'whats your handicap'.

too many people get hung up on the medal score situation, and i'm sure if more realised that all rounds (for handicap purposes) are s/ford. their scores would improve (As the pressure of medal is removed)


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 17, 2018)

r0wly86 said:



			That's not the point of what we were saying.

In a medal what would you do in this scenario.

You can play shot (a) that will guarantee you double bogey or shot (b) that has a 10% chance of bogey and 90% chance of triple bogey or worse.

In stableford you would go for option (b) because a shot that gives you a chance however slim for 1 point is better than playing safe and getting no points.

In a medal I'd imagine you would go for option (a) which is what I would do because the shot is too risky and could easily result in a round ending score
		
Click to expand...




Cabby said:



			Shot a every time, a double is better than a treble.
		
Click to expand...

Not surprised you don't like Stableford, you don't even understand how to play it. :rofl:


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 17, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So.â€¦â€¦.making it simple....you are playing a Stableford/Medal.
After 12 holes you are doing well 24pts/level par.
You take a 23 on the 13th hole.

How are you feeling/what are your thoughts on the 14th tee. for
 a]your medal round
 b] your stableford points total.
		
Click to expand...

In stableford I'd have thought you'd have picked up after 6 shots


----------



## User101 (Jul 17, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Not surprised you don't like Stableford, you don't even understand how to play it. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I've scored on every hole in 3 stableford comps I've played this year, if nothing else it shows I can score points.


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I've scored on every hole in 3 stableford comps I've played this year, if nothing else it shows I can score points.
		
Click to expand...

Because you're a decent golfer we'd expect you to score points. But your answers to our scenarios show that your don't understand the format properly.

You play it as a medal and just score it differently. We are saying it is a stroke play format in its own right which requires you to play it in a slightly different way to a medal


----------



## rulefan (Jul 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			How can someone who only finishes 17 holes, be better than someone who plays 18 holes,
		
Click to expand...

So matchplay must continue for 18 holes?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 17, 2018)

So Cabby , what you are saying is that you do not have the mental ability to change your mindset to the stableford format.

Itâ€™s just different ways to play the game,
Jeez


----------



## User101 (Jul 17, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So Cabby , what you are saying is that you do not have the mental ability to change your mindset to the stableford format.

Itâ€™s just different ways to play the game,
Jeez
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I'll concede my short comings in not playing the format as I choose to play the course.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 17, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So Cabby , what you are saying is that you do not have the mental ability to change your mindset to the stableford format.

Itâ€™s just different ways to play the game,
Jeez
		
Click to expand...

Phil, plenty of room on my brick wall for you to bang your head against


----------



## User101 (Jul 17, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Phil, plenty of room on my brick wall for you to bang your head against  

Click to expand...

He loves it, so do you and the rest.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			He loves it, so do you and the rest.
		
Click to expand...

It was mildly amusing in the beginning but it's becoming a bit tiresome now.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Yes, I'll concede my short comings in not playing the format as I choose to play the course.
		
Click to expand...

Why have you ignored my post above?

You're admitting that you don't always play to achieve the best possible score in a Stableford competition - this could end up in you having an artificially high handicap which will aid you in your preferred medal competitions. This could be seen as cheating.


----------



## User101 (Jul 17, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Why have you ignored my post above?

.
		
Click to expand...


Dude/dudette, I'm trying to work and reply using my phone, I can't quote and reply to everyone and try and earn a living at the same time. 

As for cheating with an artificial higher handicap, did you read my other topic about going up point one ?


----------



## User101 (Jul 17, 2018)

drive4show said:



			It was mildly amusing in the beginning but it's becoming a bit tiresome now.
		
Click to expand...


Whatever is tiring you, regardless, most of my topics are multiple page ones, tells me there is debate to be had.


----------



## Jates12 (Jul 17, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Why have you ignored my post above?

You're admitting that you don't always play to achieve the best possible score in a Stableford competition - this could end up in you having an artificially high handicap which will aid you in your preferred medal competitions. This could be seen as cheating.
		
Click to expand...




Cabby said:



			Dude/dudette, I'm trying to work and reply using my phone, I can't quote and reply to everyone and try and earn a living at the same time. 

As for cheating with an artificial higher handicap, did you read my other topic about going up point one ?
		
Click to expand...

i think Kellfire has a point. If you have played 3 stableford comps in the year, without trying to play the format as intended and getting the best score to lower your handicap and go up .3 from those stableford comps that you havent played the format correctly, that could be the difference between sake of argument 4 or 5hc. If you win your club championship by 1 shot of the 5hc thats not a true reflection of your HC as you have played those stableford comps against the way they are meant to be played and have an artificially inflated handicap.

Very suspect.


----------



## User101 (Jul 17, 2018)

Jates12 said:



			Very suspect.
		
Click to expand...


I agree, very suspect, apart from the fact I've made buffer in one, up point one in another and cut point 4 in the other, good try, fail though !


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I agree, very suspect, apart from the fact I've made buffer in one, up point one in another and cut point 4 in the other, good try, fail though !
		
Click to expand...

The end result doesn't render your intent irrelevant. You intended to return a higher score than would benefit your stableford score and thus potentially your handicap.


----------



## User101 (Jul 17, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			The end result doesn't render your intent irrelevant. You intended to return a higher score than would benefit your stableford score and thus potentially your handicap.
		
Click to expand...


eh ? what are you talking about man, I've never returned a score higher than I wanted to in my life.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			eh ? what are you talking about man, I've never returned a score higher than I wanted to in my life.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, not higher than you wanted to - because you wanted to play stableford rounds as if they were medal rounds. You've not played holes to your best ability in terms of recording the best score you could and it's highly unlikely there aren't numerous instances where your stableford score has ended up lower than it could have been had you attempted to gain points.


----------



## DaveR (Jul 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Whatever is tiring you, regardless, most of my topics are multiple page ones, tells me there is debate to be had.
		
Click to expand...

Your threads are usually 50% of the posts are people disagreeing with you and the other 50% are your replies trying to shout them down. I would hardly call that a debate.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I agree, very suspect, apart from the fact I've made buffer in one, up point one in another and cut point 4 in the other, good try, fail though !
		
Click to expand...

In that case keep playing Stablefords as your handicap is coming down in this format, which is your ultimate aim.

Maybe the forum will crowd fund you the 1st Downfield stableford generalissimo trophy and board - you'll be right at the top.


----------



## User101 (Jul 17, 2018)

DaveR said:



			Your threads are usually 50% of the posts are people disagreeing with you and the other 50% are your replies trying to shout them down. I would hardly call that a debate.
		
Click to expand...

Still struggling to ignore me I see :rofl:


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Someone battles away for 18 holes, scores 33 points, playing partner only manages to finish 17 holes, scores 35 points.

The game is about 18 holes from memory.
		
Click to expand...

PP didnt "only manage to finish 17 holes" he played 18, his scores over 17 were better than his PP who scored on 18. I scored 42 over 17 today. I would t call that a joke, I would call that " a man who kicked ass&#128536;"


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 17, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			PP didnt "only manage to finish 17 holes" he played 18, his scores over 17 were better than his PP who scored on 18. I scored 42 over 17 today. I would t call that a joke, I would call that " a man who kicked ass&#128536;"
		
Click to expand...

Nice shooting Pedro &#128077;&#128514;


----------



## jusme (Jul 19, 2018)

21 pages of the OP laughing his leg of. Never ceases to amaze me how successful trolls are and regardless of intent to ignore, most people fail on that intent. 

Well done OP in achieving your aim - pointless argument page after page. Don't waste time denying - just smile - job well done


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 19, 2018)

jusme said:



			21 pages of the OP laughing his leg of. Never ceases to amaze me how successful trolls are and regardless of intent to ignore, most people fail on that intent. 

Well done OP in achieving your aim - pointless argument page after page. Don't waste time denying - just smile - job well done
		
Click to expand...

Except, you've just added one more post to the thread!  Damn, now I've just done it ...


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 19, 2018)

I am just glad the Pro's don't play Stableford, just imagine The Open being a Stableford event............

Not even the elite amateur events are Stableford, why do you think that is?

Come to think of it are there any club opens staged as Stableford event ?

I agree with Gabby and a lot of the other comments here that Stableford is not a true format of golf but just a way that lets poorer players remain competitive in club matches in order to keep the interest going when they have a bad round which is probably most times they play


----------



## User101 (Jul 19, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			I am just glad the Pro's don't play Stableford, just imagine The Open being a Stableford event............

Not even the elite amateur events are Stableford, why do you think that is?

Come to think of it are there any club opens staged as Stableford event ?

I agree with Gabby and a lot of the other comments here that Stableford is not a true format of golf but just a way that lets poorer players remain competitive in club matches in order to keep the interest going when they have a bad round which is probably most times they play
		
Click to expand...


And there endith the topic, nothing further needs said.


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 19, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			I am just glad the Pro's don't play Stableford, just imagine The Open being a Stableford event............

Not even the elite amateur events are Stableford, why do you think that is?

Come to think of it are there any club opens staged as Stableford event ?

I agree with Gabby and a lot of the other comments here that Stableford is not a true format of golf but just a way that lets poorer players remain competitive in club matches in order to keep the interest going when they have a bad round which is probably most times they play
		
Click to expand...

how many club championships are matchplay?

why won't you and Cabby just accept that Stableford is just a different format. Like every format you may not particularly like it compared to others but that doesn't make it lesser just a different format


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 19, 2018)

backwoodsman said:



			Except, you've just added one more post to the thread!  Damn, now I've just done it ...
		
Click to expand...

You wont catch me being so gullible or stupid...â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 19, 2018)

r0wly86 said:



			how many club championships are matchplay?

why won't you and Cabby just accept that Stableford is just a different format. Like every format you may not particularly like it compared to others but that doesn't make it lesser just a different format
		
Click to expand...

Most Club Championships are Match play that i know off but in order to get to the Match play knockouts you must play stroke play in order to qualify and at no point is Stableford involved


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 19, 2018)

really? every club championship I am aware of is a medal.

Clubs also have a match play tournament but it's not the club championship.

Your point seemed to be that stableford is lesser because club championships and elite tournaments are medal. My point is that match play is a recognised format that most golfers including elite play, but club championships, majors etc are not played in the match play format.

Stableford is just a different format and has its place in golf, whether Cabby or you like it or not


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 19, 2018)

r0wly86 said:



			really? every club championship I am aware of is a medal.

Clubs also have a match play tournament but it's not the club championship.

Your point seemed to be that stableford is lesser because club championships and elite tournaments are medal. My point is that match play is a recognised format that most golfers including elite play, but club championships, majors etc are not played in the match play format.

Stableford is just a different format and has its place in golf, whether Cabby or you like it or not
		
Click to expand...

Every club you are aware off, you obviously live a sheltered life.

Only big tour event I know about that plays Stableford is the Trilby and we all know about the Trilby tour.......


----------



## DCB (Jul 19, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Most Club Championships are Match play that i know off but in order to get to the Match play knockouts you must play stroke play in order to qualify and at no point is Stableford involved
		
Click to expand...

I'd say that format is probably the norm up this side of the border.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 19, 2018)

DCB said:



			I'd say that format is probably the norm up this side of the border.
		
Click to expand...

As is stroke play for most club medals :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2018)

Tee up ball , hit ball walk after ball hit it again until it goes in - how you score the game is irrelevant at the end of the day

All talk of pro game and leading amateur is irrelevant - they arenâ€™t club golfer 

Some people need to stop being golf snobs in regards what format people play - some of those leading pros and amateurs played Stableford at one point in there life 

If you donâ€™t like Stableford then donâ€™t play it but also donâ€™t make snobbish judgments about people that do play it - itâ€™s but trolling and just adds to the sports perception that itâ€™s for snobs


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 19, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Tee up ball , hit ball walk after ball hit it again until it goes in - how you score the game is irrelevant at the end of the day

All talk of pro game and leading amateur is irrelevant - they arenâ€™t club golfer 

Some people need to stop being golf snobs in regards what format people play - some of those leading pros and amateurs played Stableford at one point in there life 

If you donâ€™t like Stableford then donâ€™t play it but also donâ€™t make snobbish judgments about people that do play it - itâ€™s but trolling and just adds to the sports perception that itâ€™s for snobs
		
Click to expand...

The only one trolling here is you


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 19, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Every club you are aware off, you obviously live a sheltered life.

Only big tour event I know about that plays Stableford is the Trilby and we all know about the Trilby tour.......
		
Click to expand...

I've played at a lot of clubs, all Club Championships I have seen or played in are medals, usually 36 holes, with a scratch champion and a net champion.

Every club also has a summer and winter knockout which are board comps.

Would the Barracuda Championship count a big event, on the PGA Tour and worth 300 Fed Ex points for the winner, the winner also gets a 2 year exemption on the tour and entry into the PGA Championship


----------



## bobmac (Jul 19, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			I agree with Gabby and a lot of the other comments here that Stableford is not a true format of golf but* just a way that lets poorer players remain competitive* in club matches in order to keep the interest going when they have a bad round which is probably most times they play
		
Click to expand...

What's the point of having a handicap?



HankMarvin said:



			Every club you are aware off, *you obviously live a sheltered life*.
		
Click to expand...

I have played golf for almost 50 years all over the world and every time I have been club champion its been medal, no matchplay in sight.


----------



## Capella (Jul 19, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			I am just glad the Pro's don't play Stableford, just imagine The Open being a Stableford event............
		
Click to expand...

Still ignoring the fact that they are, even if it is in rare cases.




			Come to think of it are there any club opens staged as Stableford event ?
		
Click to expand...

In Germany Stableford scoring is used for pretty much all club competitions, including the club opens. Some clubs split it up and have a medal for lower handicaps (usually category 1 and 2) and a Stableford for everyone else. Because comp rounds are slow enough as they are.

And even though the official rules state that even in a Stableford event the player has the right to play out a hole even if he can't score any more points on a hole, I know quite a few clubs where that is strictly forbidden and even though they cannot invoke an ingame punishment for that (so no penalty strokes or DQ), I know of cases where players have been banned from tournament play for excessivly doing it.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2018)

My club mainly has medals through the summer, and Stablefords in the winter when conditions are poorer. That seems like a good system to me, surprised more others don't do it though. That way you don't have to rip up your card when you get stuck in a damp bunker or plugged in some mud or whatever. 

I don't really have a preference, I like medal or Stableford, it's nice to have a variety. It's all golf at the end of the day.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 19, 2018)

r0wly86 said:



			I've played at a lot of clubs, all Club Championships I have seen or played in are medals, usually 36 holes, with a scratch champion and a net champion.

Every club also has a summer and winter knockout which are board comps.

Would the Barracuda Championship count a big event, on the PGA Tour and worth 300 Fed Ex points for the winner, the winner also gets a 2 year exemption on the tour and entry into the PGA Championship
		
Click to expand...

It's not the same tho is it ?

They play a modified Stableford where you get nothing for a par but extra points for eagles and they take point of for bogeys and even more for doubles, I am sure your normal club golfer playing Stableford wouldn't be happy with getting no points for a par and points deducted for bogeys. And what would happy to Mr Blob


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 19, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			It's not the same tho is it ?

They play a modified Stableford where you get nothing for a par but extra points for eagles and they take point of for bogeys and even more for doubles, I am sure your normal club golfer playing Stableford wouldn't be happy with getting no points for a par and points deducted for bogeys. And what would happy to Mr Blob
		
Click to expand...

It's still stableford, just the scoring is different.

The idea is the same that there is no further penalty once you reach a cut off point. In this case double bogey, so if a pro misses a bogey putt they don't need to carry on because it no longer matters what their score on the hole is because they cannot score any worse. A 10 is worth the same as a 6 on a par 4.

Same idea different scoring method


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 19, 2018)

r0wly86 said:



			It's still stableford, just the scoring is different.

The idea is the same that there is no further penalty once you reach a cut off point. In this case double bogey, so if a pro misses a bogey putt they don't need to carry on because it no longer matters what their score on the hole is because they cannot score any worse. A 10 is worth the same as a 6 on a par 4.

Same idea different scoring method
		
Click to expand...

Just the same but different :thup:

That's like saying take your time and hurry up


----------



## Capella (Jul 19, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Just the same but different :thup:

That's like saying take your time and hurry up
		
Click to expand...

But the point Cabby originally criticized and that started this thread still applies: they can blob a hole, pick up their ball and move an and still win the tournament.


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 19, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Just the same but different :thup:

That's like saying take your time and hurry up
		
Click to expand...

Not really what I said is it. It is the same format of golf with a modified scoring system. The fundamentals stay the same


----------



## User101 (Jul 19, 2018)

Capella said:



			But the point Cabby originally criticized and that started this thread still applies: they can blob a hole, pick up their ball and move an and still win the tournament.
		
Click to expand...

Which brings us full circle back to it being a joke.

End of story.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 19, 2018)

Please.........


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 19, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Which brings us full circle back to it being a joke.

End of story.
		
Click to expand...

It's not the end of the story because you proclaim it as such. If you thought that why start a discussion thread.

The only suggestion on here that is end of story is, don't like the format don't play, if you want to play don't start whinging about the format.

Those are your two options.

End of story


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 19, 2018)

Itâ€™s the end of the story now as Iâ€™ve closed the thread.

Itâ€™s gone full circle and just repeating the same arguments from both sides of the coin.

Time to move on


----------

